# G0490X jointer



## TJU (Feb 16, 2011)

The only problem that I have is with how the fence slides. It doesn't work as easy as it should but I may be able to loosen it up some.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Sweet! Looks real nice from here. I get the same kinda faint lines from my Steel City Helical head planer. It's actually better than the finish I get if my hardwood dealer planes it for me! That jointer is my first choice if I decide to go with a helical head jointer. Thanks for the review.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice review. I'm looking at a new jointer this year and was considering an 8"....I liked the idea of the parallelogram table.

I was waiting to see if they would do something in the Polar Bear Series as they have been pricing them lower upon introduction. As for the spiral knives….I bought my planer with straight knives…a grizzly 20".

Well I got talked into changing it to a spiral head….it was not an easy task - you almost have to dissasemble the entire machine. The Spiral's finish is the same as the straight knives….both are pretty smooth…..the Spiral is quiter a bit…...and the inserts last a bit longer. Whether you can tell the difference on a jointer between knives and spiral….I wouldn't know…..I don't see alot of difference….and I have done some heavy figured woods through both…As far as I have seen it would be hard to tell which board came from which machine…


----------



## AWoodChuck (Mar 3, 2011)

I bought one of these a couple of years ago. Fell immediately in love. Set it up and haven't changed anything but the blades. Would recommend this to anyone.


----------



## mfike (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for the review. I too am looking at 8" jointers and will probably go with the griz. As far as how hard it is to push the board through the jointer, did you wax the surface of the table and fence? That can make a huge difference.


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

I got this jointer as well and I love it. Fortunately some neighbours were able to help me lift the bed into place - the instructions actually call for a small forklift! I also had some trouble with the fence, both sliding and assembly. Haven't moved it since I put it together, though, so I don't have more data about that.

I've used paste wax on the surfaces which really makes the wood slide nicely.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I actually have the Delta DJ-20 which is nearly an identical machine. To solve the fence issue, I used a piece of Slick Tape (Nylo-tape) under the fence tab that contacts the outfeed table. Now it glides smoothly, and won't mar the table. This specialty tape is sometimes used to make jigs slide easily, and is available at Rockler.

Nice review.


----------

